

Algorithmatic: A global repository for algorithms from all fields - jalammar
http://algorithmatic.com/

======
sqba
Getting rid of silverlight might help

~~~
rwolf
seconded. even flash would be poisonous here--algorithms want to live in a pre
tag!

------
haasted
Very interesting idea, but there is unfortunately very little actual content.
This list of all tags provides a nice overview of the range of the contents.

<http://algorithmatic.com/home/tags>

~~~
jalammar
Yeah, it was just launched yesterday, though. I was hoping we could help em
out getting started.

~~~
haasted
Aha ... That detail had escaped me. Up-voting.

------
thomaspaine
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=792920>

As a side note, it looks like the duplication detector won't detect
<http://something.com> and <http://www.something.com> as being the same thing.
I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing.

~~~
yangyang
They're not necessarily the same thing.

